# My Poem



## FallenFotography (Sep 12, 2007)

*So my poem is supposed to be spoken word poetry and thats what i like sorry if you dont like that type of poetry*​​​​​*The Leaving Of a Broken Hand*​​Standing in the open field ​A light breeze pleasing my neck​Eyes closed and ears open​Grass dancing back and forth​In its rhythmic patterns​The war cry of ants​As they fight for the last of the fields food​Birds singing their love song​To anyone ​To anything​But​One is not right​There is only grass​The one flower has fallen​The one flower that meant anything to me ​Stem is not broken, nor are the roots dry ​Hanging down towards the ground​Sulking in the sunlight​With only death on its lips​​Taking it in my hand ​Wondering what could have happened​A graven image in my mind​A saddened face out of the corner of my eye ​A wail of pain in my ear ​And the touch of a broken hand​Leaving my own​


----------

